

Why things cost 19.95? - srinivas
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=why-things-cost-1995&sc=rss

======
srinivas
Interesting read about pricing psychology, although its hard for me personally
to agree with some of the claims - in the TV pricing example, I'd have
probably mentallly equated anything around 5000 to just 5000 and extrapolated
from there.

------
graywh
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=158316>

